# Has anyone kept GTF's & White lipped tree frogs together ?



## froggy (Apr 10, 2007)

A lady at a pet shop told me when i was looking at the juv white lipped tree frog that they can be kept with the GTF's, and the just keep the heat and humidity the same, thats why i was concerned about the humidity, but now i have been told they can't be kept together, so now i have to go and set up another tank don't i....
not happy


----------



## meshe1969 (Apr 11, 2007)

I keep White Lipped and GTF's together, they have been together for over two years now. Just make sure there are no significantly smaller frogs.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah, I keep them with Dainty's, wilcoxii and Cane toads, I have a huge outdoor enclosure I like to call my yard 
Seriously, no I haven;t but they have the same requirements, just don't breed them


----------



## froggy (Apr 11, 2007)

*thanks guys*

i have been pulling my hair out over this subject, lol as i'm new to the frog scene i don;t want to do anything wrong, and i just beleive everything from the pet shops..
thanks every one, they wouldn't breed would they????


----------



## meshe1969 (Apr 11, 2007)

froggy said:


> i have been pulling my hair out over this subject, lol as i'm new to the frog scene i don;t want to do anything wrong, and i just beleive everything from the pet shops..
> thanks every one, they wouldn't breed would they????


No

Oh and, most of the time they are the last you should believe.


----------

